# AMZNPS Apple Smoke



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 29, 2012)

Smoke to begin rolling soon.

Got some muenster and provalone going in soon with some apple smoke.
 













mpch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 29, 2012






Y'all know what they say?


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2012)

How it turn out ?


----------



## blade (Oct 31, 2012)

Just added a cold smoker to my Treager pellet grill.  Am looking forward to trying cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 1, 2012)

Got a late start on the cheese.

Apple smoke rolling with the AMZNPS.













mpch2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 1, 2012






Resting then doing a good wrapping. (need more vac bags)













mpch1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 1, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2012)

Ahhhhhh

Smokey Love!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice do on the cheese....


----------



## venture (Nov 2, 2012)

Great looking cheese!

Still a couple of weeks more here before cheese without ice?  Warm weather holding on late here.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

